# A/V playback software with minor editing features



## mixmaster (Apr 30, 2009)

One of our campus groups just finished their annual fashion show, and while it went better this year than in the past, music/video playback still needs some work. This year we only had music from 3 sources, plus video and still photo projection. Primary music was from laptop 1 running windows media player. That music origanlaly came from multiple sources and has the wide varietaions that you might expect. Secondary music was from laptop 2. This was a dedicated laptop for internet use. We have a number of student groups on campus who prefer to perform to music from youtube and the DJ for this event used the second laptop specifically for that to elimante having to switch back and forth between WMP and Firefox. A third laptop ran video (with audio) for the main screen, and a fourth laptop ran a powerpoint showing still photos on a secondary screen. Thank goodness the group provided their own DJ to keep everything straight, but there has got to be a better way. So I need a peice of software that:

1) is windows based,
2) I can record all my songs into and level all their volumes,
3) I can build a playlist that includes both songs and videos,
4) Allows for fading songs out insteead of just chopping them off,
5) I can advance to the next item on the playlist with a simple button press or I can rearrange the playlist on the fly if we need to skip a scene that the performers aren't ready for. Simple operation is key here.

I need something like this,
Import material before the show, plug in a stereo audio send to the house and a VGA to the projector.
1st cue is song 1 
second cue, song 2
third cue, video a 
fourth cue, step through photos 1-10 while playing song 3
fifth cue, back to another song.


It would be VERY helpful if the software could import files from Youtube or other internet resources, but that's not a deal breaker. 

I've seen some DJ software that would handle most of the audio requirements, but they haven't had the video integration that I need. Same for sound cue playback software. Powerpoint could integrate my video/photo needs with basic audio clips, but lacks the audio editing capabilities that I want. Ultimately I guess I'm looking for a combination of the two, in a clean, easy-to-use interface. This being for a school, budget will eventually have it's say in things, but I'm looking for ideas right now.

Thanks all
Matt


----------



## SweetBennyFenton (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, my favorite Cuing software is called Q-lab. It does everything you want except one thing... run on Windows.

It's a Mac only application, but is also free and can run video as well if you pay a bit for an upgrade.

If you have access to a Mac... I would highly suggest it.


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 30, 2009)

SongShowPlus does what you're looking for. It's designed for churches, but it will certainly work in your situation as well. Not sure how much, if any, you were looking to spend though.


----------



## mixmaster (May 4, 2009)

SweetBennyFenton said:


> Well, my favorite Cuing software is called Q-lab. It does everything you want except one thing... run on Windows.
> 
> It's a Mac only application, but is also free and can run video as well if you pay a bit for an upgrade.
> 
> If you have access to a Mac... I would highly suggest it.



Thanks for the idea but I'm pretty much stuck with PC stuff here.


----------



## mixmaster (May 4, 2009)

epimetheus said:


> SongShowPlus does what you're looking for. It's designed for churches, but it will certainly work in your situation as well. Not sure how much, if any, you were looking to spend though.



Looks like a capable program. Next step is pitching it to the bean counters in the budget dept. The price is reasonable by my judgement but with the econmy in the tank, my opinion isn't the only one that matters anymore. I wonder if there is a free demo I can use to pitch this.


----------



## dbaxter (Jun 21, 2009)

Cue Player Premium will play the cues as you outlined. It can fade the videos or stills in and out as well as the same for sound. It does not have any editing abilities, however.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 21, 2009)

Check out the Collaborative Article named "Presentation Software" could help.


----------



## beny23 (Jun 26, 2009)

Have a look at Sound Cue Systems. You can build a cue list with audio, video and stills. No support for video fading but the developer says they are working on it. I started using it this year for mixed media live shows and it worked great.


----------



## listerofsmeg (Jun 30, 2009)

Sound Cue Systems is the best program for what you are looking for. It now supports videos with Version 10 and runs on Windows. You can create cue lists with audio and/or video. It isn't that pricey even. 

Sound Cue System for theatre sound effects and music cues


----------



## IndigoFire (Jul 12, 2009)

Not a professional product. But Winamp is free, simple, and has by far the best media library and playlisting i've come across. With a second monitor, you can even have it running video and visualizations with transitions.
Also has a built in 10 band graphics EQ and options to add a graphical parametric EQ (xEQ).


----------



## jonhall5446 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello,

Our Company uses an Edirol PR-80. It allows you to edit audio and video like you are requesting.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 14, 2009)

Edirol PR-80 or PR8s are expensive, instead of $400 in software licensing fees, you pay $7000 and get a specially designed piece of hardware. I have played on these, they are great and very cool. But a high end Mac and Pro Presenter still seems a lot, lot cheaper. It's a great system dong get me wrong but it is sooo expensive! It's primarily a custom Linux distro on hugely over-priced hardware, if you have this kind of money, go the Mac route. Still, if you want to look into it, the site is here, Edirol PR-80 Real Time Presenter.
Nick


----------



## jonhall5446 (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree that you can get these features a lot cheaper. One thing I do like about the pr-80 is the touch screen playback. Honestly I had no idea it cost that much. It's one of those pieces of gear that has been here longer than I have so I never really thought about it.

good luck!


----------



## NickJones (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, I would *LOVE* to have one!
Nick


----------

